# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - trazimo pomoc forumasica iz Rijeke

## sarasabina

Ima li koga iz Rijeke tko bi pomogao riječkim rodicama:)

----------


## mala laia

Naravno da ima, već smo se i nudili, ali "nitko nas nije trebao". Javi što treba, pa da se znamo organizirati... i raspitati...

----------


## sandraf

ja sam isto tu. nisam jos za landranje po vani, ali ako treba sto od doma, kucanje kakvog teksta ili nesto slicno, samo recite.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I mi se javljamo!!!!    :Grin:

----------


## Paulita

Javljam se i ja.

----------


## apricot

Forza, Fiume!

----------


## flower

evo, Rodina radionica o dojenju u Rijeci


U petak 7. listopada 2005., u prostorijama Udruge za razvoj civilnog društva SMART (Blaža Polića 2/4, Rijeka) održat će se Radionica o dojenju u organizaciji Rode. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice na telefonu za dojenje, a pozvane su sve žene koje se spremaju na majčinstvo, trudnice, tate i svi koje tema zanima. Radionica je besplatna.

Molimo Vas da dolazak potvrdite na telefon 098 258 593. Početak je u 17 sati, a predviđeno trajanje je dva sata. 
Veselimo se Vašem dolasku!


Prvi zadatak - animirajte frendice (a i vi ste dobrodosle)   :Smile:  

Mala Laia   :Love:

----------


## mala laia

Pretpostavljam da se radi o frendicama koje trebaju roditi ili jesu, a imaju nekih nedoumica ili sl...
Dajem se na posal!!!

----------


## lali

I ja se javljam!!! :D

----------


## Nani

I ja puštam glas....

----------


## Točkica

[quote="flower"]
U
Prvi zadatak - animirajte frendice (a i vi ste dobrodosle)   :Smile:  
quote]

 Evo, ja animirala jednu frendicu trudnicu, nastojat će doći!
A došle bi i nas dvije (osim ako ne bude pljuštalo :/ )....

----------


## flower

nece pljustati  8)

----------


## Nani

Kako je bilo? I koliko vas je bilo? 
Ja sam razmišljala o mogućem dolasku na petnaestak minuta ali mi je MM došao tek oko 22h...

----------


## flower

nije nas bilo puno, ali je po povratnim info bilo izvrsno  8) 
od forumasica bile su Vitekova mamuska i Tockica   :Heart:

----------

